# 100gallon community tank



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

click me

the inhabitants of this 100g tank is a 10 inch tiger oscar, 9inch and 4inch indo tiger, 7inch siamese tiger, 5inch flagtail phoeniz and 6 clown loaches of different sizes..







what do you guys think?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Very cool video, I like your tank. That oscar looks great,especially for his size


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that's a big oscar


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i didnt know dats and oscars are compatible nice fish with the red stripes


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Are you playing Tetris NES?

Anyways, nice O! Those Flagtails are better neat also, like a Tinfoil on crack.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

nice oscars man... whats that noise in the background do you have a pacman game in there?


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

ding ding ding, correct thats Pacman in the background and its installed on my pc









the fish with the stripes is a flagtail, very nice colors on him but he sh*ts a lot! 
the clown loaches i have in there were already sleepi[ng when i took that video, id shoot again when i feed the dats whole shrimp, i love it when they like vacuum the shrimp out of my fingers


----------

